
Cable Haunt vulnerability allows remote control of cable modems - Lyrebirds
https://cablehaunt.com/
======
crmrc114
Direct Link to report PDF from the page: [https://github.com/Lyrebirds/Cable-
Haunt-Report/releases/dow...](https://github.com/Lyrebirds/Cable-Haunt-
Report/releases/download/2.4/report.pdf)

------
Stierlitz
Why didn't the modem makers pick this up in the debugging phase of the
manufacturing process. They do have such a department?

~~~
Lyrebirds
We suspect that because the bug originated in reference code, that it might
have slipped past QA as it came from a trusted source.

